# Winchester AA once fired



## Harryhunter53 (Aug 23, 2021)

What's the value on these ? I have alot of these in 12 ga. What is the value on these . If anybody's interested in some let me know. These are mostly red with some grays mixed in .


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Back when I was reloading alot hulls was around 03 cents a piece but that was yrs ago


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

You'd be hard pressed to get 3-4 cents apiece. Nobody has components to load them.


----------



## Harryhunter53 (Aug 23, 2021)

Your probably right on primers and everything. Well I have had them for years so I will probably have them for a few more. Thanks


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

3-5 cents for once fired hulls. If they’ve already been loaded then free or very cheap.

I may be interested if your close to me


----------



## Harryhunter53 (Aug 23, 2021)

Not to close .I am in Ravenna, Ohio.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jamesbalog said:


> 3-5 cents for once fired hulls. If they’ve already been loaded then free or very cheap.
> I may be interested if your close to me



I have boxes full too,,, IF your ever near Y-town, look me up. AA's, blues & blacks, mostly saved high brass.
I kinda gave up reloading them. (availability & prices suck),,, SO,* I melted down all of my BAGS of shot 6, 7.5, 9.5 & bird shot, & made sinkers & sling shot ammo for the G-kids!! ;>)
I hunt with AIR & BOW, now. Screw-em.*


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Harryhunter53 said:


> Not to close .I am in Ravenna, Ohio.


If you ever head up towards west suburbs of Cleveland let me know., i would buy some from ya


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jamesbalog said:


> If you ever head up towards west suburbs of Cleveland let me know., i would buy some from ya



Buy? I'd gladly give ya a box.
One-of-these-days, I'm gonna road trip up & fish with Snag. Sounds like he's up that way around you?
I'll try & find the box or two that I have wrapped up, stored in my barn,,,, & take a pic.


----------

